

Setup Raspberry Pi GPIO pins using a configuration file, not boilerplate - projectweekend
https://github.com/projectweekend/Pi-Pin-Manager

======
osivertsson
Looks like a sane approach to configuring the GPIO pins.

It would be nice if one could give the pins names in the config file, and
somehow use this to refer to them in the code to avoid 'pins.read(18)' and
instead have 'pins.read(pins.get("name"))' [or whatever is the best way to
write it in Python...]

This would avoid problems when changing the config but forgetting to change
the source, and vice versa, and getting weird bugs because it is out of sync
somewhere.

